# Sears SS16 Garden Tractor w/ Attachments



## Ksbee

I posted this in the classifieds as well, hoping to get a few more views so I've posted here also. Thanks.

Nice Sears SS16 tractor in very good condition with very little wear. One owner, deck is near new. Tractor runs like a top and shifts smooth. Original fuel pump has been updated to an electric fuel pump (nice installation, pump mounted on inside of frame). All 4 tires are original and in very good condition. Paint is good for a 35 year old tractor, a little thin on the top of the hood and top of the fenders and a little peeling on the gas tank. Everything works including the lights. 

Attachments include 3 point, front weight, rear wheel weights, dozer blade, 10" plow with coulter and weed bar and 42" deck. All attachments are in near new condition. Plow and blade have some light surface rust on wearing surfaces. 

Sale includes 6 original manuals for all attachments and tractor. 

Tractor and most attachments were purchased in 1974. 

Asking $1,200 obo. Located in Shawnee, KS a suburb of Kansas City. Feel free to email [email protected] or call 913.268.5623 with questions.


----------



## mguidry

*SS/16 For Sale*

I certain you have sold this, but I just came across the ad. If you haven't sold it, please let me know.
Thanks,
Mike G
[email protected]


----------



## pointman198

If you still have these please contact me at [email protected]
thanks


----------



## pointman198

Is the sears garden tractor stil for sale?
Please reply to [email protected]


----------



## wjjones

pointman198 said:


> Is the sears garden tractor stil for sale?
> Please reply to [email protected]




It might be but this thread is from 08-31-2009, 10:27 AM.


----------

